# Will a 50/35 work on a 1648 .072?



## Lobsterol (Aug 9, 2013)

Just wandering if this would be a sufficent setup, not trying to break speed records.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 9, 2013)

Should work just fine.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 9, 2013)

Loaded light / right and in tune it should be fine.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 9, 2013)

Id run it. I ran a 90/65 on a 1648. .100 and it did great


----------



## Seth (Aug 12, 2013)

My first rig was a 1648 with a 50/35hp built out of .80 aluminum. It was fine for about 600# of people before the motor had trouble planing out quickly. Great little boat though. I still wish I had it sometimes just for the Meramec River.


----------

